# My Stories: Feedback please



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey all, I just want to say thanks to those who have been reading the short stories on my blog. I would like to get some feedback from people. Were they enjoyable/interesting/thoughtful? Original? Currently I'm too busy to write more, and busyness sucks away my inspiration anyway. In many ways, this is just my hobby, and I don't really mean to publish them besides as free posts here, that is, unless I'm well supported. But generally I write to relax, *dream*, and feel inspired by music again. Maybe one day I'll write something that's really substantial. I'm not trained in creative writing, but I've had a strong imagination all my life ever since I was little. Maybe it will profit me for something later.


----------

